# Just To Remind USMB:  Santa is Odin



## boedicca (Dec 11, 2014)

santa2 copy by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Irrefutable Proof that Santa is Odin Mirovia


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 11, 2014)

That works for me. He's holed up in the frigid north for the most part. Goes on an annual raid. People think he's bringing gifts but it's booty from the last haul. Ever had a package you put under the tree turn up missing? Santa Claws paid you a little visit. hohoho.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2014)

Yipeee!


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 11, 2014)

I know that Jesus didn't care about who was Santa, as long as he got something Christmas Day...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

boedicca said:


> santa2 copy by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Irrefutable Proof that Santa is Odin Mirovia[/QUOTE




Religion threads in the Lounge?  Really?  I thought that was against USMB rules.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Religion threads in the Lounge?  Really?  I thought that was against USMB rules.


What religious person over 7 years of age takes Santa seriously?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

You know what I am talking about.  Read the OP again. What does Christianity and Jesus have to do with Santa anyhow?  Absolutely Nothing.


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > santa2 copy by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...









*I don't think this is a "religion" thread.  It is more of a light hearted look at who Santa is based on.  As Santa is not a religious figure I don't see a problem here.*


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You know what I am talking about.  Read the OP again. What does Christianity and Jesus have to do with Santa anyhow?  Absolutely Nothing.


True. Where does it say anything about Jesus?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

He certainly has nothing to do with Christianity.  That is a fact, Westwall.  Thanks for pointing it out as the OP appears to be trying to make a connection where there is none.


----------



## westwall (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> He certainly has nothing to do with Christianity.  That is a fact, Westwall.  Thanks for pointing it out as the OP appears to be trying to make a connection where there is none.







Jeremiah, I don't think that was the intent of the OP.  I think it is a lighthearted look at how Santa is viewed in todays materialistic world..  I specifically reference the Tim Allen observation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 11, 2014)

Actually what troubled me about it was the history of Paganism is not tied to Christianity but Catholicism and I do not recognize Catholicism as any part of Christianity.  So that is my trouble with his OP but I've decided I just won't respond to him again.  Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me about it, Westwall.  I do not have anything further to say on his thread.  Thanks again.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 11, 2014)

westwall said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I found it funny and very entertaining and I have no problem with it, but Santa to some is based on St. Nicholas who was a religious figure.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Actually what troubled me about it was the history of Paganism is not tied to Christianity but Catholicism and I do not recognize Catholicism as any part of Christianity.  So that is my trouble with his OP but I've decided I just won't respond to him again.  Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me about it, Westwall.  I do not have anything further to say on his thread.  Thanks again.



Odin bless you.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2016)

As a public service announcement, a helpful reminder to all:

Santa Is Odin.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 18, 2016)

Santa Is an industrial age creation...


----------



## boedicca (Dec 12, 2017)

Bump.  Tis the Season to Recall that:

Santa Is Odin.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 21, 2018)

Annual Bump-minder to let everyone know:

SANTA IS ODIN!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 14, 2019)

*bump*

An important and evergreen seasonal reminder that:

Santa Is Odin.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

boedicca said:


> As a public service announcement, a helpful reminder to all:
> 
> Santa Is Odin.



He is the Allfather that is correct Boedicca, Odin is a traveller, he is a master of disguise, everyone will meet him once in their lives, when you look back you will realise this.
I’ve worn my bronze Uppsala hammer for around 18 years. 
Hail Odin.
Hail Ragnar!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2019)

boedicca said:


> *bump*
> 
> An important and evergreen seasonal reminder that:
> 
> Santa Is Odin.



Wrong
He is St. Nicholas not Odin.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 15, 2019)

boedicca said:


> santa2 copy by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Irrefutable Proof that Santa is Odin Mirovia



are you waging war on christmas?

do you hate christians?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > santa2 copy by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...




*sigh*  humor is so wasted on some people.

I love Christmas.  I love Christians.  I also understand that our religious traditions have gone through a fusion melting pot over the years.   Parts of the Northern Tradition were merged into Christianity long ago.  Understanding this is not hating on either Christians of Christmas.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > *bump*
> ...




I'm correct, but I completely respect your right to be wrong.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 15, 2019)

peach174 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > *bump*
> ...





Santa Claus is derived from the Dutch festival figure St Nicholas, or Sinterklaas.

The story is that St Nicholas is a Roman Catholic bishop who rides over the rooftop on a white horse at night, accompanied by his black manservant. While the children are asleep they bring presents, throwing them through the chimney, or the manservant climbing down the chimney to deliver the presents.

The characters have several influences, but the oldest version of St Nicholas seems to be Wodan. With the christianisation of Europe, festivals were changed to better fit the christian mythology. Witness how the midwinter festivals became Christmas and spring festivals became Easter the latter name itself deriving from Ishtar.

The manservant goes back to Wodans ravens, the white horse traces its origin to Sleipnir. There have been considerable influences over the ages, but this seems to be the oldest origin


----------



## boedicca (Dec 15, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Just as Yule became Christmas, Oestre became Easter, Samhain become All Hallows/All Saints, and Imbolc became Candlemas.   In order to get Pagans to accept Christianity, their seasonal holidays were morphed into Christian rituals.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2019)

Sorry St Nicholas was a  bishop from the 4th century of Myra and nothing to do with paganism.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2019)

peach174 said:


> Sorry St Nicholas was a  bishop from the 4th century of Myra and nothing to do with paganism.




I didn't say St. Nicholas was Odin.  But Santa Claus is most definitely Odin.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2020)

Tis the season to Bump this Thread and to remind everyone that:  Santa is ODIN!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2020)

The link in the 1st post no longer works for me, so here is a new one:









						Irrefutable Proof That Santa Is Odin
					

9,939 points • 300 comments




					9gag.com


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2020)

Hail Odin


----------



## boedicca (Dec 19, 2020)

Roy Batty said:


> Hail Odin



And remember, don't piss off Sleipnir!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 19, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> > Hail Odin
> ...


*Sleipnir* (pronounced sleyp-nir) was grey in colour, and thanks to his *eight legs had*the ability to traverse the nine worlds of the Norse cosmos, all of which sit in Yggdrasil, the tree of life. *Sleipnir's* name, which means 'sliding one' in Old Norse probably refers to his ability to slide between worlds.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 11, 2021)

And now for the traditional bumping of this thread and reminder that:

Santa is Odin!


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 18, 2021)

Hail Odin


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 18, 2021)

And remember, only real Heathens drink out of horns and a titty glass!


----------



## boedicca (Dec 17, 2022)

Tis the season of the annual bump:  Santa is Odin.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 17, 2022)

Hail Odin.


----------

